# Cover letter for employers in Canada



## gukk (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi, Everyone:

I am typing up a cover letter for a job and am wondering if I should mention the reason of my relocation to impress employers, besides my credential? Below, I have one first paragraph that I used previously but I never hear back anything yet so I am wondering if this is not appropriate? Or maybe employers would trash it right away when reading this?

---------

Dear Mr./Mrs. Jones:

My name is George Hugh, and I would like to be considered for a position as a ____ to assist on your projects. As you might have noticed that I have been working in Texas; however, my fiancee has been transferred to your city to continue working for her current organization and we intend to make Vancouver our hometown.

Throughout my career.....

---------

I am a US citizen with a Canadian "fiancee." For some reasons, arranging marriage is not possible for us at the moment so I hope to gain working permit via employers so I can be close to her. Unfortunately, my job, graphic artist, is not a needed one in the market so I am thinking if there is anything I can tell them in the cover letter to offer something or just let them consider me more, as a foreigner coming to work hard and live well. I am multi-disciplined so I am sure my work skill can contribute a lot but I am afraid that they won't even consider my work when reading my cover letter.

Please, any suggestion would be great or if there is anything you know about my opportunity, please share with me. Thanks!

Sincerely,

G


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I wouldn't even bother going into it. If you get an interview you can mention it then.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You are not supposed to say anything about your (marital)status, religion, etc. So I wouldn't mention a fiancee (nor a wife) in a cover letter.


----------



## moneypenny24 (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree, I wouldn't mention it until the interview. However, be prepared for employers to question you about that upfront as I hear obtaining a work permit can be a hassle for them.


----------



## gukk (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the idea! 

Should I not include any thing regarding my nationality or plan of moving inside my cover letter? Since, in resume, my work history are all located in the US so I don't want to let them realize my status until the last minute kindda. 

I understand there is hassle, is there anything I can offer to help them in return besides hard working?

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Only if you have your own legal status that allows you to work in Canada, I would mention it in my cover letter and even on top of my resume! Because that means the employer can hire you without having to sponsor you. But you mention your status (permanent resident/work permit), not how you got it (marriage, fiancee,...). Legally the employer can not even ask you about that because of anti-discrimination laws.

Other things you should not mention and (future) employers are not allowed to ask: don't mention your age, if you have any (or no) disabilities, your wife/partner, kids, religion, sexual orientation, political views.

I suggest you do some reading about how to write Canadian resumés and cover letter.
Prepare a résumé and cover letter
U of T Career Centre - Resumes, Interviews, & Applications - Marketing Basics


----------



## moneypenny24 (Jul 11, 2013)

That's a tricky one. You may want to be vague in your cv, just saying that you plan to relocate. Either way if you can get someone on the phone, you can explain and gauge their interest. From what I understand, at least in Ontario, employers have to show that there is no one else available with the same skill set in Canada, making things harder.... If you've got something in that category (unique or uncommon knowledge) I'd highlight that. Good luck!!


----------

